# Baby rats in a critter nation cage?



## jesz9 (Nov 30, 2020)

Hello! I pick up my two new male baby rats tomorrow. I have my critter nation cage all set up. Is there anyway for them to escape or should they be ok? The breeder expressed concerned and said maybe I should put them in an aquarium. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## TurtleRat (Dec 21, 2020)

Never put them in anything other than a cage! The day I got my rats, I was greeted with a critter Nation cage set up in my garage, they were only a few weeks old at the time. I've had them for a handful of months now and I've never had any problems with them.If you have the really big critter Nation cage, I would recommend blocking off the bottom half for a month or two just because if they fall it might hurt them. Make sure to check out emiology! I wish you luck with your boys!


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Ferret nation or Critter nation? The critter nation’s bars are small enough to keep a baby in, the only concern I would have is that the babies would be a bit wary of the big new space but you can easily fix that by giving them lots of hiding places. An aquarium would be way too small and the lack of air is bad for rat’s poor respiratory systems.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Exactly how old are they going to be when you bring them home? If they're younger than 5 or 6 weeks, you're probably purchasing from an irresponsible breeder.

A 1/2" spacing between the bars is suitable for rats of all ages and sizes.


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Definitely not an aquarium!!
What Corbin said is spot on


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

A critter nation cage has bars that are spaced 1/2" apart which is perfect for any aged rat. A ferret nation cage is not suitable for any rat because they'll easily escape. Measure the bars.


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

Aquariums are NOT appropriate for rats. They have extremely sensitive respiratory systems, and the lack of airflow in a tank is bad for their lungs. Plus, ammonia build-ups in the tank have very few places to escape and can become very stinky and toxic to rat lungs. My rats have been in a critter nation since they were young, and I have had zero issues with it. If a breeder is recommending tanks or selling rats that are 5-6 weeks or younger they are most likely irresponsible, and I don't recommend adopting from them again. 
-Good luck, Vividdonut12


----------



## jesz9 (Nov 30, 2020)

Thank you so much everyone! The rats are 7 weeks. I just picked them up and put them right in the critter nation cage. They are scared but trying to adapt to new home. Thank you everyone for the advice ❤


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Congratulations! Do you have pictures yet?


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

jesz9 said:


> Thank you so much everyone! The rats are 7 weeks. I just picked them up and put them right in the critter nation cage. They are scared but trying to adapt to new home. Thank you everyone for the advice ❤


Good for you! We are happy to help.


----------

